# Identifying Discus



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

I ordered two discus fish to finish off stocking my community tank from Live Aquaria. I ordered a Checkerboard Discus and a Blue Diamond, however what I received I dont think is either, but definitely not a Blue Diamond. Whatever they are I beleive they are both the same strain, perhaps a Ocean Green Discus? I already contacted customer service over there but just wanted an opinion of a more experienced person maybe. Thoughts?

Discus Fish for Sale: Tropical Discus and Freshwater Discus Species


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll guess they are both "checkerboard".This is only going by the pictures they have,and you supplied.Discus really do change their color considerably,and can look almost totally different from one day to the next.Pretty fish!


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah obviously I didnt expect to recieve a carbon copy of the fish pictured on the website but they are both "checkered" with nearly identical coloring, just wanted what I paid for at least. No doubt they are still pretty!

Need to make a thread now that my tank is established! Maybe thats what I will do today!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, they are notorious for sending the wrong fish. There was a member here who fought with them for months to get the right fish and it never happened. He was pretty dissapointed, which I would be as well just because. 


its like I ordered a macrostoma and got an ocellata instead... I would not be happy.

That being said they look like the ocean green ones to me, due to the fin size and coloration of the stripes.


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

The refunded me within 36 hours of notifying them that one of the fish is definitely the wrong strain. That said they are both still very and I got two $60 fish for the price of one. Cant complain and its not like I wont take care of them.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

How big is your tank and what other fish do you have in it, I'm planning on a discus
tank in the near future.
Thanks


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

Some people say they are really finicky fish and should be kept in a species only tank, some say the will do ok in a community tank if they are with compatible fish. So making a small gamble with them in a community tank. Ive read some people doing 50% water changes in species only tanks which seems a little absurd. 

I have a 55G planted tank with 3 glow tetras, 2 fantail guppies, 2 clown loaches, a red tailed shark, random sucker my mom picked up and a koi angel and now the two discus. Not adding anything else to this tank, if anything moving the guppies back to my 10 gallon as they kind get lost in the traffic of fish now.

The koi angel is actually really funny to watch him interact with the discus. He was really curious with them at first and did a few playful nips but now seems to think hes one of them and kinda just floats around in there little school. Mind you this angel is the most docile angel fish you can imagine.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My discus are in a community tank also.I change 50% a week,but it is true some who keep only discus change 50% daily or every other.Good filteration is important.If they are fed as much as they want or what some say they need(multiple times a day) they can be as large a waste creator as goldfish,plecos and oscars.The yare cichlids and can hold their own with peaceful fish,but they are trouble with each other.All discus anyone plans on keeping should be aquired all at the same time.They can be really aggressive towards each other,and gang up on any new additions.
USMM;I got kio angles also in my community and they very pretty ,but I really think my albino bue angels are way more striking!Sounds like you got a nice community tank going.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

They are blue Discus but not what I would call Blue Diamond. The problem is that every breeder has a different name for their strain.

I will try and post a picture of some like it that I have. I took selfies with them this morning but I am not sure how to get them from Facebook to here.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

How many Discus would you folks recommend for a 55 G community tank I would add
1 Angelfish, 8 small Tetras, 2 German blue Rams and the remaining in Discus,
would 5 be too many?


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

Less than five and they may grieve themselves to death. They are shoaling fish and will pout and not eat without a community. You can't go many more and they will not get huge in a 55, but 5, maybe eight, is a good number.

Remember the key to Discus is water quality. If that does not work, check your water quality, and if that fails, fix your water quality.

BTW, the Discus in the picture I got when they were less than a quarter in diameter and they live in a 240 gallon with a total of about 20 shoalmates.


----------

